
Chris, Nat and Satya's Calldeck Regarding Microsoft and GitHub - ArmandGrillet
https://view.officeapps.live.com/op/view.aspx?src=https://c.s-microsoft.com/en-us/CMSFiles/calldeck.pptx?version=f3eef72b-35d3-95b2-4fda-73a47f805c7f
======
Shank
Slide 12:

> GitHub will retain its developer-first ethos, operate independently and
> remain an open platform

> Nat Friedman will become the CEO of GitHub

As far as acquisition news goes, this is pretty good news. I think the one
thing I was hoping for was autonomous operation from GitHub, and we're getting
that. Nat created Xamarin & by extension a large swathe of the Mono project --
which means that his heart is certainly aligned in the right spot. He sounds
like an excellent CEO grab, and it wouldn't surprise me if this is more of the
deal than it's being portrayed as. GitHub has needed a CEO for a while, and
Nat at the helm is a great person for that.

I'm optimistic that, as long as GitHub remains an independent business unit
(ala Heroku at Salesforce), then it'll actually be a good thing. Let's hope it
stays that way.

~~~
jacquesm
If there is one thing that I've learned from watching tech acquisitions up
close for way too many years then it is that you should not put too much stock
into words spoke by execs of companies around or immediately after an
acquisition.

~~~
nathanaldensr
I wish I could disagree with you, but sadly it's a "fool me once, shame on
me..." situation. There is no point in drawing conclusions mere hours after an
acquisition announcement. Wait until later when more information and evidence
are available.

------
ckastner
Slide 10: Microsoft <hearts> Open Source.

It's really amazing how much Microsoft has changed (to the positive) since
Ballmer stepped down as CEO.

~~~
ekianjo
> Slide 10: Microsoft <hearts> Open Source.

you do realize that's just PR talk right? Most of their money-making products
and services are far from being open source, so let's tone down the
grandiloquent claims a little.

~~~
sandGorgon
Microsoft is the largest contributor to open source on Github already...much
higher than even Google.

[https://medium.freecodecamp.org/the-top-contributors-to-
gith...](https://medium.freecodecamp.org/the-top-contributors-to-
github-2017-be98ab854e87)

~~~
mda
But Google is a much larger contributor and patron to open source.

~~~
WorldMaker
Not on GitHub, according to GitHub's own metrics. Microsoft-affiliated
accounts contributed more than Google's multiple organization accounts
combined, in commit-count, number of projects/repositories contributed to,
number of lines contributed. Admittedly, such quantity metrics are not great
for apples-to-apples comparisons of code quality and "patronage", but metrics
are still the closest approximation we have to actions over marketing spin.

~~~
mda
Even on github (which does not include giant codebases like chrome and
android) I would argue Googles contributions are more influental.

------
cyxxon
Also interesting: the laptop in the slides is a MacBook, not a laptop running
Windows. It might look like a generic aluminium device, but see the window
decorations...

~~~
manigandham
Plenty of people in Microsoft use open-source tech running on Apple hardware.
It's not rare or unexpected anymore in this current decade.

~~~
wodenokoto
There is a big difference in "using for work" and "using in promotional
material"

~~~
JCSato
Why would they go buy a Macbook and put their Microsoft acquisition
presentation on it for the subtle PR that they acknowledge Macs exist? How
does that make sense? If they were going to put that much effort in, why
wouldn't they to full ham and use something running Linux?

------
ConfusedDog
Pardon my ignorance. What is a calldeck? I couldn't find a good result on
Google. It is like a sales deck?

~~~
mrleiter
If a company has an investor call, they sometimes supply the investors with a
deck to follow the call - a calldeck.

------
narvind
Mr. Nadella's version of "developers developers" is top notch. I was scared we
will get something like: [https://giphy.com/gifs/michael-strahan-
enTimXqzmVXR6](https://giphy.com/gifs/michael-strahan-enTimXqzmVXR6)

------
dblooman
Guess Atom is getting the axe then

~~~
koolba
Atom has been leagues behind VS Code for a quite a while. Even with an
acquisition I don’t see it ever winning that fight. Too much baggage in the
underlying architecture.

~~~
oblio
They were trying:
[https://github.com/atom/xray/](https://github.com/atom/xray/)

I wonder if they'll finish it.

------
thelastidiot
It just benefits large companies, not small ones. Now Microsoft is able to
slam a deal with Github in the offer (which every company is using) to sell
Azure. Brilliant!

~~~
ksec
My thoughts also, something to dethrone AWS. Azure is actually doing
surprisingly well in Big Enterprise. But in the seas of Small Medium Coprs and
Dev houses they have little to Zero penetration.

~~~
some_account
Because that's where the real techy developers are who knows quality from
marketing. Enterprise is filled with consultants so of course they promote
Azure - what else are you going to do if you are a Microsoft consulting
company?

~~~
SmellyGeekBoy
Funny, then, how we don't keep hearing about big Azure outages like we do with
GCE and AWS.

~~~
sebazzz
To be fair, all cloud environments have (major?) outages. Do you have data to
backup your claim?

------
sharathr
In an effort to show commitment to existing developer communities, all images
of computers in the slide-deck have been changed to Apple Macs...lol

------
jacquesm
The degree of gullibility in these threads is unexpected. You'd think the
hacker community would be vaccinated against PR by now but it seems to work
just fine.

Next up: "Our incredible journey".

When it all comes crashing down, don't say you weren't warned.

~~~
walterbell
Imagine Microsoft implementing AI “Code ID” for screening Github code uploads
for intellectual property violations, if this becomes EU law in 2020,
[https://blog.github.com/2018-03-14-eu-proposal-upload-
filter...](https://blog.github.com/2018-03-14-eu-proposal-upload-filters-
code/)

    
    
      $ git push ...
      remote: Resolving deltas: 100% (2/2), completed with 2 local objects.
      remote: error: GH013: Your push could infringe someone's copyright.
      remote: If you believe this is a false positive (e.g., it's yours, open
      remote: source, not copyrightable, subject to exceptions) contact us:
      remote: https://github.com/contact
      remote: We're sorry for interrupting your work, but automated copyright
      remote: filters are mandated by the EU's Article 13.
      To github.com/vollmera/atom.git
     ! [remote rejected] patch-1 -> patch-1 (push declined due to article 13 filters)

~~~
jacquesm
Be nice if they flagged their own:

[https://twitter.com/jamiebuilds/status/1002696910266773505](https://twitter.com/jamiebuilds/status/1002696910266773505)

~~~
walterbell
That thread says they have an internal system that analyzes code for conflict
with StackOverflow and Github. Looks like an employee figured out how to
thwart the automated code plagiarism analysis.

------
hatred
What was Github's current valuation? It seems that the last round valued them
at $2b in 2015. Around ~3x multiple on the last round (~7.5b$). Hopefully, the
employees are all happy!

------
skierscott
On iOS this isn’t functional. I can’t advance past the first slide.

~~~
spiderPig
Works for me, swipe left/right

------
inetknght
Can't view with javascript disabled. !@#$ that.

~~~
aerovistae
Not to be rude, but honestly can you view anything with JavaScript disabled
anymore? I don’t exactly blame the website.

~~~
bo1024
If you're genuinely curious, then I highly encourage you to try it out. For
me, I can view almost everything I want and am much happier with javascript
disabled by default and enabled only when needed.

~~~
aerovistae
Does it help you bypass paywalls? Asking for a friend.

~~~
bo1024
Don't know, kinda doubt it though.

------
falcon620
Wow, that looks like crap on a retina/hidpi screen.

------
gojomo
Where’s the slide for “Totally clobbers coverage of any Apple announcements
from WWDC today”?

